
Steve Jobs - The man we love - My Story - Arkid
http://microreviews.org/steve-jobs-the-man-we-love-my-story/
======
aaditya258
I wish you all the best Steve and hope you continue to find great joy in
everything you do.

------
_Archie
All the best Steve. Still want to see you on stage at the launch of iPhone 5

